# Bottom half of eye white is pink... normal?



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

Since Wade is relatively new I'm paranoid about all kinds of stuff (I imagine this is what it's like when you have a first child!) Anyway, I noticed earlier that the bottom half of his eye - the white part - is pink (on both eyes). If I pull his bottom eyelid down it's very visible. Is this normal? I've looked up all kinds of stuff but the internet offers so many answers it's hard to know what's normal and what's not.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Grace (Jul 27, 2012)

Do you mean the nictitating membrane (aka 'third eyelid')? That's an inner "bottom" eyelid, and on my silver spoo it is pink with a black edge.

Google Image Result for http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/cliented/images/dog_eyes/lower_lid.JPG


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

Ah! Yes. Thank you! Soon enough I won't be paranoid and asking every question on here...


----------



## Grace (Jul 27, 2012)

No worries! As a new spoo owner, I often feel like I have a ton of questions to ask too. Ask away - that's what this forum's for


----------

